# R 315, 2009 IRC



## PORTEOUS (Jan 8, 2010)

So is this section requireing that co2 be hard-wired in all new const. and all remodels to include even furnace change-outs or say w.h. change-outs also. I don't think they make a battery operated co2 sensor, do they. I know that you can use a combo smoke/co2, but I would think that would pertain to new const only. Any input would be great. Thanks, Bill


----------



## PORTEOUS (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: R 315, 2009 IRC

I think I meant co sensor.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: R 315, 2009 IRC

IMHO - A new 40 gallon water heater replacing an old worn out 40 gallon water heater is not a requirement to install a hardwired Co detector _ I would highly suggest but not require in this instance -

However, if they were replacing the 30 gallon water heater with a larger 40 gallon water heater (no longer a replacement, but an upgrade), I would try to require it to be installe dat that time.

The down side to this, is in the sunny south, we tend not to have the same issues as the colder north - because we don't have to run our appliacens, and units as much for heating.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: R 315, 2009 IRC



			
				PORTEOUS said:
			
		

> So is this section requireing that co2 be hard-wired in all new const. and all remodels to include even furnace change-outs or say w.h. change-outs also. I don't think they make a battery operated co2 sensor, do they. I know that you can use a combo smoke/co2, but I would think that would pertain to new const only. Any input would be great. Thanks, Bill


Darn, you already corrected yourself.  I was goint to make a smart a$# comment about carbon dioxide detectors.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: R 315, 2009 IRC

I do think they make a plug in one would that then be hard wired?

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xr5/R-100045210/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## Mule (Feb 9, 2010)

Re: R 315, 2009 IRC



			
				Builder Bob said:
			
		

> IMHO - A new 40 gallon water heater replacing an old worn out 40 gallon water heater is not a requirement to install a hardwired Co detector _ I would highly suggest but not require in this instance - However, if they were replacing the 30 gallon water heater with a larger 40 gallon water heater (no longer a replacement, but an upgrade), I would try to require it to be installe dat that time.


According to the code you would be required to install the CO Detector even when you were replacing the old 40 gallon with a new 40 gallon.

The code says; Where work requiring a permit occurs

Here is the section of the code.

R315.2 Where required in existing dwellings. Where work requiring a permit occurs in existing dwellings that have attached garages or in existing dwellings within which fuel-fired appliances exist, carbon monoxide alarms shall be provided in accordance with Section R315.1.


----------



## rogerpa (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: R 315, 2009 IRC

Where does Section R 315 say anything about being "hard-wired"?


----------



## Mule (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: R 315, 2009 IRC

Nothing about the co2 sensor....just smoke alarms.

R314.4 Power source. Smoke alarms shall receive their primary power from the building wiring when such wiring is served from a commercial source, and when primary power is interrupted, shall receive power from a battery. Wiring shall be permanent and without a disconnecting switch other than those required for overcurrent protection. Smoke alarms shall be interconnected.


----------



## Heaven (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: R 315, 2009 IRC



> "R315.2 Where required in existing dwellings. Where work requiring a permit occurs in existing dwellings that have attached garages or in existing dwellings within which fuel-fired appliances exist, carbon monoxide alarms shall be provided in accordance with Section R315.1."


Since this quote is from the building code, can we assume it is to be read as "Where work requiring a *building* permit occurs"?


----------



## Mule (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: R 315, 2009 IRC

The quote is from the IRC, which covers....................everything in a SFR.

SECTION R105

PERMITS

R105.1 Required. Any owner or authorized agent who intends

to construct, enlarge, alter, repair, move, demolish or change

the occupancy of a building or structure, or to erect, install,

enlarge, alter, repair, remove, convert or replace any electrical,

gas, mechanical or plumbing system, the installation of which

is regulated by this code, or to cause any such work to be done,

shall first make application to the building official and obtain

the required permit.


----------



## Heaven (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: R 315, 2009 IRC

Ahh. . . yes, I stand corrected.


----------



## Glennman CBO (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: R 315, 2009 IRC

From what I've heard on these required CO2 detectors is that per their UL listing (2034), these are plug and play units. They do not hard wire, even if you wanted to. I haven't looked it up myself though.

Hard wiring will probably come in the 2012 code (?)


----------



## texasbo (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: R 315, 2009 IRC

Is anyone locally amending this section? Specifically, is anyone adding exceptions such as those for smoke detectors?


----------



## cboboggs (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: R 315, 2009 IRC

I do believe CO detectors come in all three varieties, plug and play, battery operated, and hardwired with battery back up.


----------



## TimNY (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: R 315, 2009 IRC

NY is based on the 2003 IBC, but the State has enacted legislation to require carbon monoxide detectors:

Amanda's Law

Background


----------



## EPrice (Feb 26, 2010)

Re: R 315, 2009 IRC



			
				Glennman CBO said:
			
		

> From what I've heard on these required CO2 detectors is that per their UL listing (2034), these are plug and play units. They do not hard wire, even if you wanted to. I haven't looked it up myself though.





			
				cboboggs said:
			
		

> I do believe CO detectors come in all three varieties, plug and play, battery operated, and hardwired with battery back up.


Utah has required CO detectors for a few years now.  The only CO detectors we ever see are the combo smoke/CO detectors used in place of one of the smoke detectors on each level, usually one in a hallway.  IMO if these combo units are used, it is important to make sure that they use the same brand as the other smoke detectors so that they will all play together nicely.


----------



## TimNY (Feb 26, 2010)

Re: R 315, 2009 IRC



			
				EPrice said:
			
		

> Utah has required CO detectors for a few years now.  The only CO detectors we ever see are the combo smoke/CO detectors used in place of one of the smoke detectors on each level, usually one in a hallway.  IMO if these combo units are used, it is important to make sure that they use the same brand as the other smoke detectors so that they will all play together nicely.


Great point.  The instructions also specifically name the part numbers of units they are compatible with.  My opinion is throw them all away and get new ones.  They don't last forever, and that way you can say the batteries were changed at least once  

Tim


----------

